# BNBF southern results



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

stole this off dawns thread on the bnbf site

Novice

1 Daniel Barnett

2 Jamie Alderton

3 Greg Smith

4 Dan Marashi

Teens

1 Oliver Fulljames

2 Max Davis

Juniors

1 Lee Constantinou

2 Michael Goodwin

3 William Morgan

Masters

1 Graham Miller

2 Shawn Greenfield

3 David Whately

4 Felix McAlinden

Over 50s

1 Mario Watts

2 Paul Phillips

3 Andrew Burgess

Miss Figure

1 Kim Byrne

2 Britt Jensen

3 Sharon Magee

Lightweights

1 Chris Redmond

2 Scott Galton

3 Lee Wilson

4 Martyn Skyalyne (apology, I believe the surname is spelt incorrectly)

Middleweights

1 Karl Airey

2 Lawrence King

3 Matthew Woodhart

4 Lee Frapple

Heavyweight

1 Sotonye Dukubo

2 Tim Griffin

3 Nick Openshaw

4 Mike Hodgson

Ms Physique

1 Flick Williams

2 Evelyn Day

Best Wheels : Scott Galton

Best male presentation : Lee Constantinou

Best female presentation : Flick Williams

Overall Mr : Karl Airey


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice to see Flick doing well


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my work mate won the heavies!!! big ass trophy


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

thats the nigel davies arms overhead replica one for a class win

the overall has the bigger front double bicep one which are great


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

MAHOOOOOOSIVE well done to Flick:thumb:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone got a link to some photos


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

not yet mate


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

have seen training novice second place finisher, very good physique.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice to see Flick doing well


YES! Well done Flick! I remember seeing her first time on stage, next time i saw her i couldn't believe it was the same lass! :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Some photos in the comp section on muscletalk.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Well done Flick!! :thumb:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done to my girl Kim who won the ms Figure................ :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/BNBF-BOGNOR-REGIS-2010-m4021003.aspx

lee frapple seems to have put on abit of size since mocing up from the juniors


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

on my facebook is a load of pics of lights, middles and my class novice with my ghetto booty

ollie 'ojay' matthews


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

FANTASTIC show congratualtions to everyone that took part.

Karl from the gym im at won the overall.


----------



## mrfitness81 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Guys, here is my write up from the show for the lightweights, please check it out-










http://martynscontestprep.blogspot.com/2010/06/bnbf-southern-show-2010-contest-write.html

Martyn


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Really nice to meet you on the day mate. We ended up spending a lot of time together backstage in the end especially before the night show.

You suitcase idea for your stuff was a very good plan. I look forward to meeting you again. Great write up mate


----------

